# Archives: FEBRUARY POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Mar 11, 2007)

Vote your favorite now for February POTM!.... 

View nominations here


----------



## danir (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats tough. 
Couldn't vote for three photos each? That would make better statistics.

Dani


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2007)

Some great photos.  The photographers should be proud.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 16, 2007)

Tough choice. Hard to choose from so many great photos.:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> Tough choice. Hard to choose from so many great photos.:thumbup:



Can't argue with that


----------



## flyingseale (Mar 24, 2007)

I was going to vote for 'winter on the beach' by simonkit, but can't find it in the poll.  Was it pulled for some reason?

Mike


----------



## Arch (Mar 24, 2007)

flyingseale said:


> I was going to vote for 'winter on the beach' by simonkit, but can't find it in the poll.  Was it pulled for some reason?
> 
> Mike



Hi mike, yea it was pulled... the original source was taken down... so there was no picture to view for the voting stage. Simon was happy for the image not to be included


----------



## flyingseale (Mar 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hi mike, yea it was pulled.


Thanks.  I'll pick another.


----------

